# Tractor Rollovers



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

I have seen a lot of recent articles on tractor rollovers. Most are blamed on operator error. Does tire size on a particular tractor affect rollover potential? ARe radial or bias tires better for stability. What brought this up was just saw a rollover from state workers mowing an interstate median. I thought it looked like the operator exceeded the capabilities of the equipment. He was mowing sidehill, which I avoid at all costs. It just isn't worth the potential risk. These guys do this every day in the warm months and I tend to look at them as pros. I guess anybody can have a bad moment. I do not think anybody was hurt, but scary to see none the less.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd think that the selected wheel spacing would play a huge role as well as judgment on how to approach an incline. Also tire pressure. I hope in the incident you mention, that they had the seatbelt on.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

See these 


How to Make a Tractor Safer on Hills





Wheel spacing and hills 





How Steep a Slope Can I Take My Tractor On?





*The Day I Almost Rolled My Tractor Over *


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> See these
> 
> 
> How to Make a Tractor Safer on Hills
> ...


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for the videos. Very informative. I had not considered being out after the dew falls and makes the grass slick.


----------

